# My newly added tank.



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I finally got my ADA tank from Japan. Its on a new setup stage right now. Check back for updates.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice. Will you use Aquasoil?

I look forward to following your progress.

Jim
via cell


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im trying eco first. Maybe later i will change it to ada.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Eco Complete is a good choice. I've had very good luck with it, Aquasoil, Turface/SMS, AND pea gravel!

Jim
via cell


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks good what are the measurements of the tank, and what did you get the driftwood at?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Its a 120H tank 48"x18"x24". The driftwood are from Tom Bar at planted tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> Its a 120H tank 48"x18"x24". The driftwood are from Tom Bar at planted tank.


nice, I bet that most a lot of pretty pennies and thomas is still going out to the rivers to collect driftwood. wonder if he has anything that would fit a 58g or a 55g.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

from the picture it look like a 60L! but wow, that's a nice huge tank


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> The driftwood are from Tom Bar at planted tank.


I've followed his driftwood posts on PT since last fall and have been very tempted a few times. This may push me over the edge...

Jim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

After all this expense for a beautiful setup would you tell me why you want to use EcoComplete?

--Nikolay


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just read alot positive stuff on eco. I know they got some bad stuff too but want to try it, If not i will just change it. Thats a good thing about substrate there lot of stuff out there to choose. I tried flourite its good but want different stuff. Maybe later i will try their new ada amazonia.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: Tank is getting cloudy from bacterial bloom which is good and fast. Only put the water tuesday night . This filter is great clycling my tank fast. I will be putting the subtrate and transferring most of the plants from my other tank when I have a day off. Now looks like there no leak and filter is doing great.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Try adding some Clearity by Seachem.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Try adding some Clearity by Seachem.


X2, came be bought for 6-8 dollars at pet smart, or get the heat start pack, it will have prime, stability, and clearity...


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will just rinse my dirty filter from my old tank to it. Thats if i got time... Maybe Sunday I will put substrate and transfer most of my plants. I will be needing alot of plants. lol. Just makes me mad coz its too late for the compitition. If it only came a few months early. Hey guys dont u all want to compete for the IAPLC. There's nobody in the US won the competion yet thats what Frank from ADG told me. Maybe we all garther all our ideas to make a very nice scape and submit it. Well the dead line is May 28, maybe next time.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: I have seen alot of people wondering if and Eheim 2180 will fit on ADA tank stand. Sory for the bad pic not enough space.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: substrate and plants are in. I was in a hurry planting the plants.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Upddate: tank is full of algae. Still adjusting stuff and asking peeps for help. I put some janitors (MTS snails) to help on cleanning .


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: I will be switching to EI dosing. PPS pro not giving my plants enough boost to compete with algae. Any peeps whos doing EI can give me advice. Thanks.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: Green water would not go away. . Im trying UV right now to see if that helps.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It will go away. It's just gonna take time. Hang in there!  It's looking good!!!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: After adding that Green Killing Machine for 4 days my tank was crystal clear. Oh I went to EI dosing too and plants are growing crazy. Will remove the UV after 7 days. Here some pics. My janitors (bristlenose & mts) did very good job at cleanning my tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Texgal. About the ADA light I discovered the PAR reading on this light is 1/2 of what it supposed to be. So ADA light is considered a low light setup. This was proven and tested by Tom Barr on his website. Alot of people are considering that this light is high light when it is not. That mess me up on dosing, co2 and light requirements. No wonder they run this 8 to 10hrs max. I was only running it 6hrs, i can see my plants growing slow compared to my other tank that has 3watts per gallon. I thought i need more fertz but not.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That's why DFWAPC needs a PAR meter!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup I need one to test it for sure. Tom Barr had test it back on 2008 and i dont know if ADA fix that. I will contact Fank from ADG to get some info.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

This was test done by ADG 2011:
It turns out it is a high light.

Under a Solar I the Par rested easy at 155-160
Under a Grand Solar II the Par rested easy at 170-175
Under a Solar Mini M - 55-60

These measurements were taken under water, at the lowest point of the substrate under the light in the ADG display tanks - 60cm, 180cm and Mini-M.

Like I said - it's quite possible the lights that the other PAR readings were taken under were older bulbs.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> That's why DFWAPC needs a PAR meter!


yes plus different companies and there bulbs will have different pars not all 6,700k or 10,000k bulbs, or colormax bulbs are the same..

I tell people to get uv or ati, but no they want to save 2-3 dollars and by the coralife or hagen glo bulbs... also the type of reflectors makes a big difference too... hagen seems to have reflectors that spread the light more back and forth then having a small close to the bulb reflector which would put more light in the tank...


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update: Got my circulation pump running and bought 15 rummy nose.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking beautiful. What is your foreground, Staurogyne repens? Everything has filled in so nicely. Have you thought about a midground? It might make the transition from front to back a little smoother.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhh shoe! that looks real real lovely, are you sure you're not a under cover pro aqua scaper? / i spy, I spy a eco tech circulation pump... did you buy that local or online? and as drinda says how about a mid ground plant? maybe some more red plants in the middle or ends. and some blayxa in front of te driftwood on the left.. 

you should come to this months meeting.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh Thanks. I really need somebody to help me find some mid ground plant, thats what my wife was telling me its missing something. Any ways do u all have any tips on what plant I can put as a mid ground? Bylxa japonica maybe?
I wish i can go to the meeting to get some imput with the pro's but im working that day. The meeting always ended up on the weekend that i work .
Texgal yup those are staurogyne repens i will be mowing it soon, you want some?
Fishjoe24 I got that pump at ebay used for cheap well its 1/2 price but still expensive for a pump. I just had to buy the $20 maintenance kits for the wetside other than that the pump is great and running smooth. I love this pump and my fish loves it too . The flow is wide not like the koraila end up with dead area and the undertow is massive, the dirt on my substrate is getting suck out of it with that staurogyne on top. The mode I used was laggon, feed and night mode. I realy like the feed mode it slows the pump for 10min for the fish to eat and night mode for them to sleep lol. Its realy cool. Lagoon mode makes the pump go fast and slow at the set speed. Anyways thats the only stuff i tried so far. I will be putting a video on Youtube about the Vortech mp40 in planted tanks. Hope ecotech gives me stuff for advertisent lol.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Texgal you still got some Echino vesuvius? You got any pics?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I know they are $$$$ that's why i ask if you got it local or online.. I like the hydor but it always seems lik the k1's have problems... I do like my hydor k nano 425gph it worked great in my 29g. the aquaeon ones are nice to and a little cheaper.

maxi-jet mod not worth it in my opinion, lots of dead stops..

the Bylxa japonica would look nice, fish gallery carrys it, but was really low on the plant selection...if i remember right tom/trip said the plants would be here tomorrow(friday). shipping was delaid because of the heat.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have any E. Vesuvius. I used to have it and really liked it. It can get about 10"tall. The twist is cool.

You could use blyxa as a midground. It will of course give you a grassy look. I might go with something with larger leaves. You have all smaller leaves. You could do anubias types, some crypts with larger leaves like C. wendtii. If you used the bronze version you'd get that more red hue next to your green foreground, which would be a neat tie-in. There are so many choices. Sometimes I have just pulled the entire plantfinder up and looked at leaves to see what might work. 

I'd love to have some patches of staurogyne repens. I thought I had some coming along but I still have some fish eating it. I wish I knew who it was. I suspect the columbian tetras but have never watched it.


----------

